# Grr-ipper



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

Gr ripper is highly touted as the ultimate safety device to use on a table saw. Aside from SawStop. I would like to know if any LJ's have had a slipping problem? All that I read is that it is great but a little expensive. I did read the blog about a kick back incident but nothing more. There is nothing more important than shop safety and regardless of the cost is this the item to add?
Thanks


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I think safety is important enough that I have a SawStop and an Excalibur overarm guard, but I don't see the need for a GRRRripper.

I'm a big believer in purpose made consumable push devices. They're super fast and simple to make, and pretty much free, made from plywood and MDF offcuts. Most are various iterations of notched blocks, often where the blade is allowed to cut into them. As they pass directly through the cut, they fully push and hold down both the keeper and scrap.

Most are simply a suitably sized rectangle with a notch along the bottom. I don't bother shaping them, cutting handles, etc…

Here's an example from the web:


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with Barry. With a decent sized pushstick, the worst that could happen is the saw flies it out of your hand, and your hand is already above the saw blade, so not too bad if you stay to one side as you should. I can't see how a GRRRipper could possibly hold a piece of wood that is totally in reverse due to a 2 or 3HP motor turning a saw blade that has caught.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a pair of Grrripers (is that enough r's). They get used a lot at the router table and shaper. I have also used them at the bandsaw when re-sawing.

I rarely use them at the tablesaw.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

GRRRRIPPERS are GRRRREAT …but, until you try them for yourself, you will probably remain a skeptic.

True, they can't hold a piece of wood that is in a kickback situation … what they WILL DO is give you absolute control of the piece to prevent the occurrance in the first place.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a pair of Grrrippers that I wanted to cut small pieces on the tablesaw. I did great until I had a kick-back. Now I either use a bandsaw or a smaller craft tablesaw.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have a couple. I haven't used them in a long time. Small
strips I rip on the band saw. It's safer and results in nicer
parts. Planing of thickness sanding to final dimension is
usually needed.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Barry said the magic words as far as I'm concerned.
Purpose made CONSUMABLE push devices.
You get the best control of the wood and the blade, when near your hand, is completely covered by the pusher.
Mine look sort of like a shoe.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have had one for years and use it frequently and find it to be very useful. I like the adjustability and versatility


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I like the idea of the grippers - so much that for the past few years I've been meaning to make some… but I simply find myself using a scrap piece of wood from the cutoff bin/trash and usually use that and don't worry about cutting into it or what not…

maybe one day…


----------



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

I use them in combination with the low profile splitter on my TS occasionally … they work until they get dusty, then you need to clean with alcohol to get grip back.

As other poster note, they are great for the router table.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

What barry said.
With my shop made push shoes, I've never seen the need or want for a grripper.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

GRR is a great pushblock, but for some of us is a bit expensive, for this reason I did my version of the gripper that works quite well,


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I segment a lot of pens…for consistant thin strips on a TS, grippers are awesome…beyond that I use them at the router table and that is it.
Mike


----------



## YanktonSD (Jun 21, 2011)

I have the grrr-pper and can't imagine a shop with out them. Push sticks are good but not fail proof. The Grrri-pper added with a good healthy fear of any object moving at 3450RPM is much better than a sawstop.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Remember, the best prevention of kickback is not a push device at all, but a properly installed riving knife.

If the rising teeth on the rear of the blade can't get a decent grip on wood, kickback is physically impossible.

If the rising teeth get a good enough grip, on a saw with decent horsepower, the board is leaving like a Navy jet on a catapult, regardless of what's in your hand.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

The thing about the GRRIPPERS is that they give you confident control of your stock in many applications … they are not limited to ripping on a table saw … if you've never used them or viewed them in use, you will never understand their full potential.


----------

